# גובה מחיר



## cfu507

Hi,
When an action has costs, how would you say in English:
גובה מחיר


----------



## elroy

Context please. 

The word "consequences" comes to mind, but I can't be sure until I know what the context is.


----------



## cfu507

Thanks elroy.
An example:  doing two tasks at the same time ... some costs.
I was thinking about "is accompanied by". Do you have other suggestions?


----------



## elroy

"Demands" perhaps?


----------



## cfu507

I will try this, Thanks


----------



## elroy

You could also try a different structure:

_There are certain costs that come with multitasking._


----------



## scriptum

גובה מחיר
...has a price on it
...exacts a price / exacts high price
...takes a price
...makes you pay a (dear) price


----------



## elroy

scriptum said:


> גובה מחיר
> ...has a price on it
> ...exacts a price / exacts a high price
> ...takes a price
> ...makes you pay a (dear) price


 I would not use these in the context given.  Actually, some of them I'm not sure I'd use at all.


----------



## scriptum

elroy said:


> I would not use these in the context given. Actually, some of them I'm not sure I'd use at all.


 
Here are some examples found by Google:
- Living too long exacts a painful price (Mason Cooley)
- the truth makes you pay a price
- Spending the day enjoying the warmth of the sun can sometimes make you pay a price
- Never being afraid to do what's right takes a price after a while
- Every litre of water that comes down that river has a price on it


----------



## elroy

scriptum said:


> - Living too long exacts a painful price (Mason Cooley)
> - the truth makes you pay a price
> - Spending the day enjoying the warmth of the sun can sometimes make you pay a price
> - Never being afraid to do what's right takes a price after a while
> - Every litre of water that comes down that river has a price on it


 I did not say that these expressions were never used  (although I did say that I wasn't sure I'd use some of them, but that was just a vague comment about my own personal reservations). It's just that personally I don't find them suitable in the context given.


----------



## StoneEd

When you perform two tasks at the same time each demands equal effort as the other?


----------



## 22caps

Also, a nice alternative might be:

There are consequences to..... (dating two women at the same time).

Does that fit the context?


----------

